# Korean term for kobuto...



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 12, 2010)

...what is it?  

Thank you in advance!

Daniel


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll work on it when I get home.  I don't know off of the top of my head, but the first thing I'll do is look for the Kanji/Hanja - that's ALWAYS the first step in these cases if you want an accurate translation.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh....Well, this isn't going to be that hard.  &#21476;&#27494;&#36947;, I know right off the bat the second two characters are mudo.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 12, 2010)

Not going to believe this, but Kobudo in Korean is Komudo - &#44256;&#47924;&#46020;.....simple, huh?


----------



## MasterPistella (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I'm kind of late with this, but I think it's actually moo gi do. Reverse the first two characters. J P Choi teaches ki moo do (the way you have it written) & he has that translated as the way of martial energy. Plus when C S Kim talked about weapons divisions in his tournament it was moo gi.

MP


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 21, 2010)

MasterPistella said:


> Sorry I'm kind of late with this, but I think it's actually moo gi do. Reverse the first two characters. J P Choi teaches ki moo do (the way you have it written) & he has that translated as the way of martial energy. Plus when C S Kim talked about weapons divisions in his tournament it was moo gi.
> 
> MP


 
Sir, do you have any of the Hanja for that?  Particularly the moo gi do.  Without the hanja, it is difficult to determine what he is exactly referring to.  The moogido is throwing me off here.  Now, if you are wanting to say &#27494;&#27683;&#36947; (moogido), that would mean martial energy way....I don't know which is more correct to say moogido or kimoodo, but either way, it is a different translation than komudo.

As for the Kimudo, ki is the Korean equivalent of the chinese concept of ki and literally means energy.  &#44592; is the Korean translation (hanja)of the chinese character &#27683;.  So if you wanted to say Kimudo, it would be &#27683;&#27494;&#36947;.  Different word, different meaning.  

Kobudo, the Japanese term, basically means old martial way.  komudo (Korean) means the same.  SO - when translating kobudo, you have to make the decision - do you want a direct translation, meaning "How do you say &#21476;&#27494;&#36947; in Korean?" - then the answer is komudo.  If you want a term that some Koreans may use for energy, well then quite frankly, there are several.  Kim CS's way of saying it may differ from other Koreans.  I have heard of other styles which are roughly Korean weapon styles as well.  It just depends what you're trying to get at.


----------



## MasterPistella (Apr 21, 2010)

No, I just read your Hanja wrong. Second part of first word I looked at wrong. Gi instead of Go. But what I was saying was for kobudo (used for weapons training correct?) It's Moo Gi Do (every Korean I have asked agrees)  As for translating it directly the way you are, yes, you are correct. My bad.


----------

